
Lifesaving food 90% aren’t eating enough of - tsaprailis
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-46827426
======
mark_l_watson
It is difficult to eat enough fiber. My trick is that I keep a sealed plastic
container in the refrigerator with a mixture of cooked spiced beans. I usually
just use black beans and garbonzo beans. I vary the spices, but usually use
some combination hot spices. It is easy to then add these to whole wheat pita
sandwiches, soups, salads, etc. This way I get a lot of fiber and extra
protein.

~~~
beatgammit
Just eat lots of veggies and leave the skins on for most fruits and veggies.
If you're really struggling for some reason, lentils are a really easy food to
eat that's packed with awesome nutrients.

------
gumby
clickbait title should be replaced by something like "90% of us aren’t eating
enough fibre, and how to improve that"

Despite the title it has some good info

------
5ML
What about supplementation? Psyllium Husk comes to mind.

~~~
ranqet
Seconded, I take psyllium husk powder daily. Am I missing something by doing
this that I would gain with more typical sources of fiber?

------
8bitsrule
Wikipedia's article is very thorough
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietary_fiber#Fiber_contents_i...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietary_fiber#Fiber_contents_in_food)

and makes the distinction between soluble and insoluble fiber. Quick source:
100g of almonds has 12.5g d.f., as well as a wealth of important vitamins.

------
paradoxparalax
Sweet potato is a cheap and easy dietary fiber source. Also good slow burning
source of energy. The betacarotene on it, in my opinion it is unclear it is
good or bad for you. I think betacaroten daily maybe not good, maybe some
varieties of sweet potato has less betacarotene Anyway is a good and cheap
food, can keep you alive on frozen winter.

